

Ask HN: Alternative to StackOverflow? - will_work4tears

Every time I post a question on StackOverflow I'm met with snotty attitudes, people questioning my very intelligence and downvotes for valid questions.<p>I'd like to find a place where people are actually helpful and if not polite, at least not downright rude...
======
simondfletcher
My experience of StackOverflow users is that they are generally polite and
very helpful although I've noticed a trend over recent month towards less
tolerance towards people asking questions who obviously haven't even done a
basic Google search first. I think StackOverflow users see it as a place to
get answers to questions that aren't answered anywhere else on the internet
rather than as a way of getting someone to do a Google search on your behalf.
Not that I'm suggesting that this is your situation.

If you're looking for an alternative to StackOverflow where the quality of
content and discourse is high then Forrst (www.forrst.com) is a great place.
It's an invitation only community of web designers and developers which is in
part, I think, what keeps the place friendly and helpful.

------
ChuckMcM
I don't believe that place exists on the Internet. There are lots of
books/papers/talks on why that is but they boil down to 'problem' people spend
more time creating problems on the Internet because it makes them feel better
about themselves. 'helpful and polite' people spend more time actually getting
things done because that makes them feel better about themselves. So
combination creates a disproportionate share of 'problem' people in forums and
other online communities.

Create an invitation only version of Stack Overflow perhaps and require 100%
full transparency on participants (real names, job, and affiliations).
Experience with those sorts of communities show that folks will be helpful and
polite (generally) but the community will not be vibrant or large.

